# Seacliff (SA) Sat - sorry its late



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi guys. I was given the privilege of writing up a quick trip report from my first ever yak fish with other AFKK members and my first voyage into the sea!

Arrived at the Yacht Club car park around 6.00 a.m., unloaded the yak from the roof of the Jackaroo and immediately started Inoxing all exposed metal from my new FF/GPS inlstallation, keen to see how it fared. The Quest still takes a while to set up because I'm fussy about what goes where, and it's still very new to me. Looking forward to becoming more proficient and having it down to a 5 minute exercise.

Met up initially with AFKK member Drewboy with his Adventure, and then Waldo with his Swing. I was interested that both of the boys drove onto the beach to unload the yak, then drive the car up to the car park. I think at this stage I'd rather set up up top and pull the yak down onto the beach on the trolley.

Anyway we got into the water, and must say the conditions were absolutely perfect. I've not yakked in the sea before, but with a bit of tinny experience, can confidently say that it doesn't get any better than what it was - completely flat seas, virtually no wind, and aswome visibility. We were soon joined by L3gacy who had paddled from further north. After a quick hello we all headed south to some snook and squid grounds. Most if not all were trolling lures for snook, but no-one got a touch.

I was left behind at one stage, as I was fiddling around with my brand new Eagle 250smap sonar/GPS. Couldn't for the life of me work out how to get it to GPS, so made do with just playing around with the sounder. As I paddled further south to catch up with the boys, I saw what I believe were 3 distinct balls of baitfish in about 5 metres of water. The only thing missing was a huge arch next to it!

Drewboy had disappeared by this stage, to a spot further off shore than we were, to search for whiting I presume (looking forward to hearing his results) I joined L3gacy and Waldo for a session on the squid, and showed them how it was done!. Unfortunately after bragging how good my 15 year old blue Yo Zuri was at consistently catching squid, I cast and snapped it off. One of the boys complemented me on how good a cast it was until they realised what had happened! After replacing the lure with a different colour, I kept catching squid though, so it must just be skill fellas 8)

Anyway I ended up with 6 squid, 2 were what I would call very large, the other 4 what I would call 'bait sized' With my biggest, Waldo wanted to take a piccie of me holding it, so I brought it in, grabbed it firmly around it's neck and held it up. Suddenly it gave an almighty squirt, and somehow despite me pointing the jet opening away from me, the pressure doubled back and I copped a facefull of squid ink/slime and christened the Quest with a massive ink splotch across the bow. Got to laugh though, I'm gonna be eating the mongrel in the next couple of days, how's that for revenge :twisted:

I then worked out how to get the FF into GPS mode, and had a bit of fun with speeds a few features of the unit. Of interest was a comfortable cruise speed of just under 6 km/h, and a maximum of about 8. For a heck of a lot more effort, the returns of and extra 2km/hour certainly arent worth it whilst just paddling here and there.

Anyway it was a top morning, meeting some top blokes, with each outing I expect I'll gain a little more insight into the awsome world of yak fishing. What a hoot  Thanks L3gacy, Waldo and Drewboy for letting me accompany you and I'm looking forward to more trips with you guys in the future.

Big D

p.s. Sorry haven't got the confidence to take my $450 camera out on the water yet - Waldo took a couple of shots which I think he said he'll post up on this report.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

sounds like you had a ball. i cant wait till i can make it up there again


----------



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

Top report Big D. Hey, I hope you have a photo coming of your squid encounter. 

I'm glad you had such a blast and will look forward to your further adventures.

Cheers,

AndyC


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Well done Big D, ;-)

Always great to read a well written report.

Sounds like you had a great day 

I am heading out to a great Snook spot in the morning ....for the day  ,so will hopefully send in a good report tomorrow night. :shock:

The weather is going to turn to crap starting tomorrow night. By the weekend 30 knot winds and 5 metre swell.....oh well out of the kayak and onto the windsurfer :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> sounds like you had a ball. i cant wait till i can make it _*up*_ there again


Not again....

But yeah bloody perfect conditions to show Damo around MY grounds and watch him catch MY squid... :lol: :lol: :lol:
Nah he showed us up big time, I'm content to know he only got one more squid than me. Without his trusty blue jag he wont be so lucky next time ;-). I definitely need to find a good source for sedatives though, those boaties had my blood boiling. Can't wait to snorkel down there when the weather warms up.

I also got a tommy on a popper! First fish on a surface lure so I was absolutely stoked. None of the other lads had the skill to land a massive (10cm) fish on a lure! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

First trip on the big blue wobbly, perfect conditions. Get shown a few spots by a local, and out squid him. I reckon youve been kissed on the cock by a fairy BigD. Hopefully we get a few more weekends just like it !

Piccies as promised:










I didnt get the one of Damo copping ink, and he refused to do it again ( softie )










^ John in his stealth, which he bought for punching through surf. Money well spent matey :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

waldo said:


> John in his stealth, which he bought for punching through surf. Money well spent matey :lol:


I'm sure you would have loved it but unfortunately a Quest just wouldn't look right in the middle of backstairs passage. The stealth is much more suitable. But you're right, at the moment it's like having a 4x4 and never taking it off-road.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Oops. I see you met waldo's trained squid :twisted: . He set that up you know? Great to see somebody got out and about. I suppose they talked carp about me while I wasn't there...lol. :lol: :lol:

Is it my imagination or is the bow sitting up really high on your yak Jon? Looks good though ;-) .....For a big surfboard thingy :shock: .
Cheers
Mike


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow, perfect conditions for a trip out into the briney blue.

Nice squid too!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Big D good to see you enjoyed your first get together with other akffers it is one of the special pleasures of both the forum and kayaks,and hope you enjoy many more mate


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

So my experiences of cheap old yozuri squid jags matching or bettering nice (and much more pricey) shrimp hunter jags are confirmed L3GACY??? 

Looks great guys. I've got one eye on the forecast and one eye on a suitable date to give work the flick so I can get out on a weekday soon - hopefully less stinkboaters!

Good trip report Big D. See you out there soon...

Cheers
Adam


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Crazy_Horse said:


> So my experiences of cheap old yozuri squid jags matching or bettering nice (and much more pricey) shrimp hunter jags are confirmed L3GACY???


No, i was using a $2 Glow in the dark surecatch jig. ;-)

Mike your right, the bow sits up high, I have NFI if it's meant to or not but it always seems to do it.


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

L3GACY said:


> waldo said:
> 
> 
> > John in his stealth, which he bought for punching through surf. Money well spent matey :lol:
> ...


You mean I won't look right when I do the crossing to KI in my Quest


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

L3GACY said:


> I also got a tommy on a popper! First fish on a surface lure so I was absolutely stoked. None of the other lads had the skill to land a massive (10cm) fish on a lure! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Yeh but only because you were sitting in MY berley trail :lol: :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Big D said:


> L3GACY said:
> 
> 
> > I also got a tommy on a popper! First fish on a surface lure so I was absolutely stoked. None of the other lads had the skill to land a massive (10cm) fish on a lure! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> ...


You were too busy checking out the "aquarium" to use it. :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

fishnut said:


> Jon,
> I know why the bow on your yak is floating so high. It's the gas from the STENCH you have inside that big floating fibreglass esky that's doing it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: . Have you washed it out yet ;-)


Already made that mistake with the Quest ;-). She got a good clean up after Pt Augusta... then she went and slept under a tree so she's dirty but thanks to spring... covered in pretty flowers. :lol:


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

L3GACY said:


> Mike your right, the bow sits up high, I have NFI if it's meant to or not but it always seems to do it.


Fill it with fish that should fix it :twisted:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Swamp said:


> L3GACY said:
> 
> 
> > Mike your right, the bow sits up high, I have NFI if it's meant to or not but it always seems to do it.
> ...


That's how it got smelly in the first place! Fish live in the back these days.


----------



## samrota (Mar 27, 2008)

I love my Eagle 250 S/Map. Have only had it a couple of months but its great a great unit for the price. I run mine on a 12v 4.5A/h battery and it lasts for many trips. Did you buy yours locally? I got mine from the US for $250 total, that's with postage. I think i got a bargain. Since i priced it at $400-500 locally.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Why did I think bait fishing would be a good idea?.... because, I, along with the rest of the guys was really striking out on snook after 45 minutes of trawling.
Time to move on when I found that if I wasn't being surrounded by seals then it was dolphins.
I had especially packed bait and it wasn't going to waste. So off to a whiting ground that Jon and I had hit a few weeks ago in the rain.
With a beautiful day before me I figured I had a chance.
No such luck. 20 minutes by myself and a couple of bites only to be besieged by 20(yes counted them) stink boats.
I did manage a good sniff at a big squid only to discover that I was never going to catch it whilst my wonky hand-line cast caused the jig to flip back to front.
Ho Hum.. a beautiful day and good exercise, but I did miss the company.
Next time tell me to sit tight and be patient.
DB.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Drewboy said:


> Next time tell me to sit tight and be patient.
> DB.


I tried! Oh how I did try!


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

im free in a couple of weeks, anyone keen on a sturday morning fish?


----------

